# Aliminium boiler should I be worried?



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

There's been a lot said about the connection between Aluminium poisoning and Alzheimer's and I was wondering if the Gaggia's boiler is made of aluminium is there a need to be worried? I think you can buy a steel replacement boiler but I have a pre Philips and so mine is aluminium....isn't it?

I've already changed the shower head to a brass one but the water sits in the boiler and so is in contact with the aluminium for much longer.

Let's be honest I've had my moments of brain glitches and I don't want to make it any worse.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I understand your concern and it does make me worried as well. I know when I think factually, that the aluminium boiler surface quickly oxidises and that the aluminium oxide layer is extremely tough and hard wearing. It prevents the shedding of aluminium into the water.

We probably have more to worry about from acidic soft drinks such as Coca Cola sold in aluminium cans. Phosphoric acid in Coca Cola is extremely corrosive. I believe the cans have a inner lining of a plastic surface to prevent the corrosion of the aluminium by the phosphoric acid but I'm not sure.

Given the very low volume of fluid involved, the fact that water does not corrode the aluminium oxide means my head says there is nothing to worry about. My gut feel is that if it makes you worry, then switch to a machine without aluminium in the path and don't worry.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If this were the case then all Italians would be suffering as they pretty much all use stove top moka pots made from aluminium


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

This is all very well but who has moved my biscuits?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> If this were the case then all Italians would be suffering as they pretty much all use stove top moka pots made from aluminium


Well they are all a bit mad aren't they? Maybe it is down to the Bialetti.


----------



## thirteeneast (May 18, 2011)

What was the question?.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Spazbarista said:


> This is all very well but who has moved my biscuits?


They're next to your hot milk.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Well as I don't drink pop either in or out of cans then that isn't an issue and I know that my baked beans (which I love...parp!) come out of cans that are lined too.

Oh well I guess you're right coffechap I'm worrying where there is no need to worry. I haven' lots me marbles yet.

This is Pompey.....whoop! ....whoop!......Brrrrrrr!......Twang!....Wibble....Fnar.....Fnar!...Thrrrrrrp! exile signing off.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> If this were the case then all Italians would be suffering as they pretty much all use stove top moka pots made from aluminium


Italians go into Alzheimer mode when driving though. Turning blind corners when you have to give way thinking a toot of a horn and everything is going to be alright. Being a passenger when an Italian is driving, i need a swift course of Valium. I am going to blame it on the Moka pots


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

My mate was picked up from Rome airport by his Italian friend on a motorbike. After 10 mins the driver had to pull over because he couldn't breathe as my mate had been holding onto him so tight.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Years ago, when my parents were burgled (and we disturbed them), SOC) came out and dusted for prints. I had a chat with the officer doing the dusting (interesting fellow) and he told me they use aluminium oxide to dust with (and a blusher brush). He said they get tested every year due to the dust, but it's safe as it passes straight through the body. Now, this was many years ago and we all know things change (I can tell you stories about asbestos at York Carriage Works... and Pullman carriages - the ones with the compartments, but I don't want to frighten the older ones amongst us). So I don't know if aluminium oxide is safe or not, but it was back then. We've still go the odd aluminium saucepan at home.. All we need now is an 'expert' to say coffee is a carcinogen and there will be a public panic (Eggwina Curry anyone?)


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Rhys said:


> (Eggwina Curry anyone?)


Oh god, now you've reminded me about that awful joke about what's grey and smell of curry


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Spazbarista said:


> Oh god, now you've reminded me about that awful joke about what's grey and smell of curry


Like the one that starts, 'what has a hazel nut in every bite?'


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Coffeechap's probably got a point but it's one reason why I side-graded from a Classic to a Silvia.

Don't drink out of cans (the ring pull area is more of a concern for me) and rarely eat anything out of cans either.

Maybe I'm being unjustly paranoid, but it's easy enough to avoid aluminium if you care to.


----------

